# My pc is finished!



## rcdraft (Aug 8, 2005)

Finally finished my modding. Temps 33c idle 47c load.


----------



## djbbenn (Aug 8, 2005)

Nice job.  Enought logo's?

-Dan


----------



## x-anubis-x (Aug 8, 2005)

not bad....like djbbenn said...do u really need all those logos? lol


----------



## AMDCam (Aug 9, 2005)

Yeah dude, very nice. Show it with the side panel on and with the lights off. I love logo's too, just that I organize mine or try and make it look professional like only the OS, processor and graphics company. But cool anyway man, it's unique


----------



## DR.Death (Aug 9, 2005)

nice and yes you do have a lot of logos


----------



## gR3iF (Aug 9, 2005)

i guess its a very nice pc  but do you have a picture with the the case close??


----------



## INSTG8R (Aug 9, 2005)

Great Temps from that XP-90 mine Idles at your load LOL


----------



## rcdraft (Aug 9, 2005)

Thanks for the comments. Added logos when I had nothing to do. Temps vary currently 22c in Toronto, to reach 32c with humidex 35c this afternoon. thanks Rob..


----------



## DR.Death (Aug 9, 2005)

nice u shold give it to me lol no u shuldent


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Aug 9, 2005)

I wish I had the space for some huge silent fans on my CPU's 
Nice system though.


----------



## CaTalyst.X (Aug 24, 2005)

His temps are probably lower because ASUS mobos almost always report lower temps. Looks good though.

-CaT


----------



## Velocity (Aug 27, 2005)

Nice comp... i love the psu... everything looks great so far... are you planning to make anyother mods onto it?.. it could use a bit more wm... but all in all i think its a pretty good job


----------



## revenant (Sep 16, 2005)

djbbenn said:
			
		

> Nice job.  Enought logo's?
> 
> -Dan



QFT.. it looks like a race car. hehe


----------

